# Need Z32 Wide body kit



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Who makes a good one? I am building a 96 twin turbo up as a NASA Super Modifed racer and as a drift car.

I need a wide body kit to accomodate my planned 11" wheels and 305 rear tires and 10" front wheel and 285 front tires.

Mike


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Who makes a good one? I am building a 96 twin turbo up as a NASA Super Modifed racer and as a drift car.
> 
> I need a wide body kit to accomodate my planned 11" wheels and 305 rear tires and 10" front wheel and 285 front tires.
> 
> Mike


Check out this site? The rear wide body looks good but the rest doesn't. Look up Kaze Aerocraft?
Cool Japaness stuff 

Check your PM?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Who makes a good one? I am building a 96 twin turbo up as a NASA Super Modifed racer and as a drift car.
> 
> I need a wide body kit to accomodate my planned 11" wheels and 305 rear tires and 10" front wheel and 285 front tires.
> 
> Mike


Have you decided what body kit you wanted?


----------



## SideShow (Jan 30, 2004)

Do you know of anyone that can get me Explosion 300zx parts from japan.

i was interesed in a couple of the parts from that kit. especially the front bumper and side skirts... they would be perfect for my project Z..


----------



## imsojdm (Nov 24, 2009)

Z1 motorsports has a nice wide body


----------



## 300z32x (Nov 11, 2009)

::slaps forehead:: wide body kits kill the gorgeous body flowing lines of the Z but if interested.

Z1 Motorsports: Z1Motorsports.com - Nissan 300zx, 350Z, 370Z, Infiniti G35, and G37 Parts and Performance Experts.
V12 Sales: V12 Sales & Service Home Page

Not too sure what the explosion widebody kit is that you speak of, but I am assuming its the AbFlug BEET widebody kit. If that is the case than, be prepared to drop some serious coin.. Most track cars are running non-staggered even width, not sure on NASA specific rules. Offset is everything not just in looks, but if your wanting a staggered setup using 11" rears, widebody isn't totally necessary. Most widebody kits will put you at a 13" rear wheel, 11" rears aren't too uncommon to see on a stock bodied Z. Stretch the tires a little bit more. I will try to get you some offset numbers to make all fit and look clean.


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

personally no one but this company makes a really good wide body kit most are pretty ugly Abflug Website


----------



## 300z32x (Nov 11, 2009)

Even still I still think its ugly as hell. The 300zx body is perfectly fine the way it is.


----------



## eduardo (Mar 13, 2010)

you should check out what stillen has.


----------

